# 90, 240SX A/C questions



## Roy (Jul 10, 2003)

Now that I got the motor problems straightened out on my sons 240SX, I would like to see what I can do to get him AC again. The AC compressor belt had been removed prior to him buying it, as the owner said the AC was making a noise, so he simply cut the belt off. 

Turning the compresser clutch by hand seems to reveal a very noisy clutch assembly. I hope this is what the main problem was all along, a bad clutch. The system was never opened and still has freon. 

Just what is involved in changing the clutch out on this compressor. Does compressor have to be removed from car to do it? Is it more feasible to buy a new clutch / compressor already assembled or take the chance on a clutch, and if not, then buy a compressor without a clutch and install new compressor and the previously bought new clutch assembly.

Where can or how do you get this clutch off the old compressor. I assume special puller is needed..

Does ther 240SX of 1990 vintage still use R-12, and if so would an upgrade to 134A be better. I still have a lot of R-12 if need be.

Thanks


----------



## kevy8up (Apr 18, 2003)

well i know this much....to have AC is a gift of the gods...lol ok for real....u will need the lines check out and maybe changed if u want to convert to the new AC juice (forgot the name of it). that could b some buck.....BUT

tell me more of this compressor clutch. I dont have air right now...and i havent taken it in to see why......(im lazy). Just wonderin if this could be a bit of my problem.


----------



## Roy (Jul 10, 2003)

A/C is as much a necessity in the deep south as air in your tires.

The clutch engages and disengages the compressor. Its elctrically operated to energize / de-energize. It (compressor) also has a pressure switch that prevents the clutch from engaging if the freon charge is low. So basically its an electromagnetic clutch. It has bearings n it, and they and the clutch surfaces do go bad. It shuld turn relatively free when its de-energized. Mine feels like its full of square bearigs..........really rought, and I have a feeling its all thats wrong with the A/C. Since I was told it was extremely noisy both with the AC on or off, it would point to the bearings n this clutch. 

So what I would like to know since this clutch is available seperate from the compressor just how hard is it to replace and whats involved indoing this job in the line of pullers or special tooling. Can it be removed without removing the compressor out of the system?

If it uses R-12, no problem I have lots of it on hand. I would not change to R-134a unless there wa a definate need to, such as a new compressor etc, I would be worthwhile then perhaps, but as long as I have R-12, I'll stay with that. This car sat for close to 2 years, unused.......and still has pressure n the system, so I know I do not have any leaks that would amount to much if at all.


----------



## dankar (Jul 7, 2003)

*ac problem*

There are a couple of tools you will need to pull the ac clutch. You also have to set the correct air gap no the new one. Autozone should have the tools to loan.
If you are going to continue to work on this car, I would get an FSM, they run around 50.00. It will be invaluable, unless you have time to thrash around on the internet for info.

You can continue to use R12, but you need to have guages to tell if you need to add more or not. 
The 134a conversion is easy, but you would have to have someone remove the r12 with a vacumn pump.


----------

